# Sticky  Dayton Audio US520MTM 5-1/4 MTM LCRS In-Wall Speaker



## Reviews Bot

*Dayton Audio US520MTM 5-1/4 MTM LCRS In-Wall Speaker*

*Description:*
Install this speaker either vertically or horizontally (fits between 16" studs) for use in surround applications. Two shielded 5-1/4" Kevlar® woofers dish out warm mids and tight, accurate bass. The 1" silk dome tweeter reproduces clear highs and rivals esoteric loudspeakers.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Dayton*EAN*0844632064784*Feature*Two 5-1/4" Kevlar cone woofers with rubber surround
Mounts vertically or horizontally
Pivoting 1" silk dome tweeter
12 dB/octave crossover with polyswitch overdrive protection*Label*Dayton Audio*Manufacturer*Dayton Audio*PackageQuantity*1*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*CONSUMER_ELECTRONICS*Publisher*Dayton Audio*Studio*Dayton Audio*Title*Dayton Audio US520MTM 5-1/4 MTM LCRS In-Wall Speaker*UPC*844632064784*UPCList - UPCListElement*844632064784*Item Weight*12 pounds


----------

